# New PM9



## Birddogtwo (Mar 19, 2011)

I picked up a PM9 Monday and I stripped, cleaned, and lubed it. I was looking for a reliable carry piece with more stopping powert than my PPK/S, I was a little concerned with reliability based on what I read. Today I put 100 rounds of WWB and 50 rounds of misc hollow pt through it. I had prepared a notebook to document ftf fte and anything else that went wrong. I'm generaly not a a methodical person but thought I'd give it a shot this time so I could document what went wrong and see if I could identify any trends.

What a waste of time the note book was. 150 rounds with not 1 issue in a brand new gun! I even let my daughter that had never shot before run a clip through it. Reliable, concealable, accurate, I may have found the perfect gun!
Dave


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had mine about 18 months now. Has always run perfect.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Just picked up my new PM9 last week, and have yet to fire it. Hope to do so this coming week.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Gotta love tose Kahrs


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

I've put 300 rounds through mine, and had only one FTF, and that was with the dreaded 7 round mag. I liked it so much I picked up a new T9 yesterday.


----------



## Iorndealer (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had mine just under 2 years and have had NO issues what so ever. Ideal CC for me!


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a CM9 that shoots very well. I'm thinking of changing out the barrel with a PM9 to see if it becomes more accurate due to the different rifling used. If so, that little gun will shoot like a laser!


----------



## upsking (Oct 8, 2012)

I've had my pm9 for a year now .I also have a glock 23 . I carry the pm9 way more than the glock. It's just so comfortable to ccw front pocket or iwb . It doesnt like hornady critical defense ammo though. It hangs up in the magazine i think its because that round is very pointy. No problems with any other ammo. Just really love this little gun thats always with me.


----------



## flashovr89 (Jan 9, 2014)

Got mine last September, only about 75-100 RDS through it. Wish I had the same luck as everyone else, had a round jam and couldn't clear it. The slide wouldn't budge, took it to a smith yesterday he cleared it..he said nothing wrong with weapon and thought it was the bullet (Winchester). Went home and ran some Hornady through it, cycled about 3 magsand then it jammed again, cleared it myself this time. So I decide to take it apart and clean it good, damn it...the slide won't come off!
Called Kahr today and its going back to the factory smith...did my research prior to buying it, just like you guys couldn't find any red flags. Well, for now I have a $750 paperweight. Confident Kahr will take care of it and then hopefully I can post some positive thoughts.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I no longer have mine (since my post on this thread long ago). In Apr 2012, I rented an M&P Shield in 9mm. Bought one two days later, and sold the Kahr the same week. I LOVE the Shield much, much more than the PM9 I had. 

Sorry to hear that you are having issues


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your issues Flash, my MK9 keeps running like a Champ.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I've got a CM9 because I'm not as fancy as all you PM9ers and with 6-800 rounds through it have never had a single issue. I'd definitely not hesitate to buy another Kahr in the future.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just have to be careful how you rack the slide on little Kahrs. Either rack real hard or use the slide release to get good first round chambering.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

The "slingshot" method works just fine, as long as you do it with authority.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

RUT said:


> The "slingshot" method works just fine, as long as you do it with authority.


Yup


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Right. The slingshot method does work and I do that on most of my pistols. However, for my smaller hands the mag catch on the CM9 is just in the perfect spot and it just feels so good to release it that way. It has a nice positive feel of being a bit difficult to push followed by a nice tight lockup of the slide. I have not had any issues with the Hornady rounds. Pretty much everything has chambered fine in mine including reloads with lead and GDHP projectiles. As far as I can remember it has jammed maybe twice in 500 rounds and that was because of weak sling-shoting or slide catch releasing. The feed ramp on these guns is polished so nicely that it's legit like a mirror.


----------

